# Fly rod and reel FS



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Got a reel and rod up for sale in case someone is looking.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/10wt-fly-rod-reel-sale-115507/#post883039


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a pretty good deal on that rod. Bump for ya.


----------

